# Excellent points on 'alpha' dominance training



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Comments on &#147;Alpha&#148; Dominance Theory - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Linda, great topic. The thing that baffles me, is that none of my 3 are the Alpha. I was even going to ask a question about that, if that is normal. I am glad it's not that way, but was just so curious.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Christine, I think the article was more about people taking the dominant role, not the dogs, lol. You know, like the dominant types of training that were popular years ago but that have been shown as being not only ineffective but damaging.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Christine, I think the article was more about people taking the dominant role, not the dogs, lol. You know, like the dominant types of training that were popular years ago but that have been shown as being not only ineffective but damaging.


Oh yes, I completely understand now. And so agree with you and the article. Sorry, the question about my babies was swirling in my mind got sidetracked 

But I agree with you immensley, the "Alpha" concept does far more damage then postivie reinforcement (sorry Ceaser :blink. The Alpha way can create nothing but anxiety. Postive reinforcement, creates confidence, understanding and such joy in your baby, that they are pleasing. Thanks Bonnie :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Good article Linda  and I agree with the bellow 


allheart said:


> the "Alpha" concept does far more damage then postivie reinforcement (sorry Ceaser :blink. The Alpha way can create nothing but anxiety. Postive reinforcement, creates confidence, understanding and such joy in your baby,


----------

